# New Mustang Shelby Cobra GT 500



## Alamo (Sep 17, 2004)

Salvator said:


> Or drive by too fast? :stickpoke
> 
> (Just messin' with ya!  )


Stop or I'll


----------



## 528i (May 1, 2004)

I could have sworn they promised IRS on the Cobra back when it was a concept. 

In fact, I remember they were talking about how the chassis was designed with both a vert and IRS in mind from the start. That's too bad.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Does anyone know who's supplying the transmission ?

EDIT : Nevermind, found it. It's a Tremec


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

If I didn't live in the snow belt I'd buy one. 

That thing has ticket written all over it. :yikes:


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Alamo said:


> Stop or I'll


There, there, it's OK... :grouphug:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

What's a 'Mustang*e*'?

Are you Dan Quayle in disguise?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> What's a 'Mustang*e*'?
> 
> Are you Dan Quayle in disguise?


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

OK, fixed


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> OK, fixed


It's Bush's Fault

Only Liberal Loosers [sic] care about spelling. :rofl: :thumbup: :angel:


----------



## Alamo (Sep 17, 2004)

Pvt. Joker said:


> The Mustang still has a live axle. :rofl: (Can you get it with an 8-Track too?)


I read somewhere that the customer will have a choice of rear ends :dunno:


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Alamo said:


> I read somewhere that the customer will have a choice of rear ends :dunno:


No, that was the initial thought, but they decided to just go with the live axel. My experience with Ford IRS tells me that there was too much power, and they kept detonating half shafts.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

The 2005 Mustang's rear suspension has new three-link architecture with a lightweight, tubular Panhard rod that provides precise control of the rear axle. This technology stabilizes the rear axle as the wheels move, particularly during hard cornering.

This isn't the old live rear axle.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Panhard rods have been around for AGES. Nothing new about that. I do notice it appears to be attached below the level of the axle, which is different, since traditionally it attaches above, but that's probably more for packaging considerations than anything else. That bit attached to the top of the diff looks new, but I wouldn't be surprised if that's not exactly new, either.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Panhard rods have been around for AGES. Nothing new about that. I do notice it appears to be attached below the level of the axle, which is different, since traditionally it attaches above, but that's probably more for packaging considerations than anything else. That bit attached to the top of the diff looks new, but I wouldn't be surprised if that's not exactly new, either.


Well, accepting all that as true, haven't all the tests said that it handles much better than previous live rear axle cars? :dunno:


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Now you can choose your own colors.
http://www.spectrummarcom.com/mustang/cobraPainter.html


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

*Yeah all this stuff is been around for awhile... so what... it's how you put it all together.*

"For 2005, Mustang's rear suspension takes a completely different approach to combat wheel hop. Engineers opted for a three-link architecture with a Panhard rod that provides precise control of the rear axle. A central torque control arm is fastened to the upper front end of the differential, while trailing arms are located near each end of the axle.

A lightweight, tubular Panhard rod is parallel to the axle and attached at one end to the body and at the other to the axle. It stabilizes the rear axle side-to-side as the wheels move through jounce and rebound. It also firmly controls the axle during hard cornering.

Constant rate coil springs and outboard shocks are tuned for a firm, yet compliant, ride. The shocks are located on the outside of the rear structural rails, near the wheels, reducing the lever effect of the axle and allowing more precise, slightly softer tuning of the shock valves.

The GT version of the car incorporates a separate rear stabilizer bar to reduce body lean further.

Previous Mustangs used a simplified rear suspension linkage that acted on composite force vectors. By using separate longitudinal and lateral links in the all-new Mustang, engineers could isolate the forces acting on the rear axle and tune the bushings accordingly. As a result, the axle is more precisely controlled throughout its range of motion. Road shocks are isolated and damped, and the solid lateral control of the rear axle reduces body sway and improves control and stability over mid-corner bumps.

The solid rear axle offers several other advantages that play to Mustang's strengths. It is robust, maintains constant track, toe-in and camber relative to the road surface, and it keeps body roll well under control."


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

330Cane said:


> Now you can choose your own colors.
> http://www.spectrummarcom.com/mustang/cobraPainter.html


But it just looks RIGHT in red and white. But did anyone notice the cheesy looking side mirrors? Theres a better picture showing the "plasticyness" on the MSNBC.com slides of the New York Auto Show (image 12,) but I couldn't get the properties of the .jpg You can sort of see what I mean on this one from Autoblog. It's like the plastic finish of the mirrors is different than that everywhere else on the car.

It still has a big ass.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

AJAX said:


> But it just looks RIGHT in red and white. But did anyone notice the cheesy looking side mirrors? Theres a better picture showing the "plasticyness" on the MSNBC.com slides of the New York Auto Show (image 12,) but I couldn't get the properties of the .jpg You can sort of see what I mean on this one from Autoblog. It's like the plastic finish of the mirrors is different than that everywhere else on the car.
> 
> It still has a big ass.


Yeah, the mirrors suck, but I bet there will be an aftermarket remedy. As for color, it's a Shelby, so it should be black with gold stripes, or white with blue stripes.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)




----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

330Cane said:


> Yeah, the mirrors suck, but I bet there will be an aftermarket remedy. As for color, it's a Shelby, so it should be black with gold stripes, or white with blue stripes.


Black and gold only if you rent it from Hertz.


----------



## Alamo (Sep 17, 2004)

Artslinger said:


> The 2005 Mustang's rear suspension has new three-link architecture with a lightweight, tubular Panhard rod that provides precise control of the rear axle. This technology stabilizes the rear axle as the wheels move, particularly during hard cornering.
> 
> This isn't the old live rear axle.


I was going to purchase the Mustang GT some time soon but I'm willing to wait for this Bad Boy to come out. Because where I work, I qualify for the Ford X-Plan. I will be able to purchase the car for a few hundred $ below the dealer's invoice. I'll go to the dealer that my company buys many of it's fleet vehicle from. This dealer treats all of our employees right. :thumbup: 
Now I just got to sell my 2001 330i


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

AJAX said:


> But it just looks RIGHT in red and white. But did anyone notice the cheesy looking side mirrors? Theres a better picture showing the "plasticyness" on the MSNBC.com slides of the New York Auto Show (image 12,) but I couldn't get the properties of the .jpg You can sort of see what I mean on this one from Autoblog. It's like the plastic finish of the mirrors is different than that everywhere else on the car.
> 
> It still has a big ass.


I think the car would look better with body colored mirrors. The ass on the Mustang is a little to big that is the one compliant I have with the body styling.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Alamo said:


> I was going to purchase the Mustang GT some time soon but I'm willing to wait for this Bad Boy to come out. Because where I work, I qualify for the Ford X-Plan. I will be able to purchase the car for a few hundred $ below the dealer's invoice. I'll go to the dealer that my company buys many of it's fleet vehicle from. This dealer treats all of our employees right. :thumbup:
> Now I just got to sell my 2001 330i


Cool. 

Texas will be a great place to drive the Shelby. Lots of nice smooth open roads.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Alamo said:


> I was going to purchase the Mustang GT some time soon but I'm willing to wait for this Bad Boy to come out. Because where I work, I qualify for the Ford X-Plan. I will be able to purchase the car for a few hundred $ below the dealer's invoice. I'll go to the dealer that my company buys many of it's fleet vehicle from. This dealer treats all of our employees right. :thumbup:
> Now I just got to sell my 2001 330i


You will not be able to get that car with your X-plan. The dealers have the right to not honor it, and they won't for that car. The main reason they won't is because SVT Dealers have to pay to sell them, anywhere from $7500/year and 1% of MSRP on every SVT vehicle they sell (the other reason is a little thing called profit). BTW, X-plan is not a couple hundred below invoice on every vehicle, it is 4% above A/Z plan (dead cost) plus $150. In the case of the Mustang, it hovers right around invoice.


----------



## Alamo (Sep 17, 2004)

330Cane said:


> You will not be able to get that car with your X-plan. The dealers have the right to not honor it, and they won't for that car. The main reason they won't is because SVT Dealers have to pay to sell them, anywhere from $7500/year and 1% of MSRP on every SVT vehicle they sell (the other reason is a little thing called profit). BTW, X-plan is not a couple hundred below invoice on every vehicle, it is 4% above A/Z plan (dead cost) plus $150. In the case of the Mustang, it hovers right around invoice.


I bet I can. The dealer we by our fleet vehicles from will honor it. They bends over backward for our employees.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Alamo said:


> I bet I can. The dealer we by our fleet vehicles from will honor it. They bends over backward for our employees.


Maybe, if/when they start to pile up on dealer lots (if that even happens). Otherwise, I doubt it. I was the SVT manager at the third largest Ford dealer in the US, and it didn't make a difference who you were, no A/Z/X plan (although we would discount them, a bit).


----------



## Alamo (Sep 17, 2004)

330Cane said:


> Maybe, if/when they start to pile up on dealer lots (if that even happens). Otherwise, I doubt it. I was the SVT manager at the third largest Ford dealer in the US, and it didn't make a difference who you were, no A/Z/X plan (although we would discount them, a bit).


I was going to buy the GT so our fleet mgr sent me to the dealer with my X-Plan PIN. I was going to get the fully loaded model for $26.500, the MSRP was $29K :dunno: 
It's always no until you ask


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Alamo said:


> I was going to buy the GT so our fleet mgr sent me to the dealer with my X-Plan PIN. I was going to get the fully loaded model for $26.500, the MSRP was $29K :dunno:
> It's always no until you ask


Yeah, but a GT is different. If the dealer makes $500 on a X-plan deal on a Mustang, he would make almost nothing on a Cobra. If the MSRP is $37,500, they would have to pay Ford an additional $375 for that car.

Call them up right now, and ask if he would honor the X-pla on a Cobra when they hit. I'll bet you I can hear them laughing.


----------



## Alamo (Sep 17, 2004)

330Cane said:


> Yeah, but a GT is different. If the dealer makes $500 on a X-plan deal on a Mustang, he would make almost nothing on a Cobra. If the MSRP is $37,500, they would have to pay Ford an additional $375 for that car.
> 
> Call them up right now, and ask if he would honor the X-pla on a Cobra when they hit. I'll bet you I can hear them laughing.


Not yet, I'm going to keep my powder dry until it's released


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Alamo said:


> Not yet, I'm going to keep my powder dry until it's released


In my (vast) experience with Ford, typically the best chance you have at getting a car like that on plan, is to find a dealer near a plant (Detroit, KC, Cleveland) where they have to cater to employees. Otherwise, your chances are slim to none, no matter how many cars you buy from them.


----------



## Alamo (Sep 17, 2004)

330Cane said:


> In my (vast) experience with Ford, typically the best chance you have at getting a car like that on plan, is to find a dealer near a plant (Detroit, KC, Cleveland) where they have to cater to employees. Otherwise, your chances are slim to none, no matter how many cars you buy from them.


No matter how many?


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Alamo said:


> No matter how many?


In my experience, yes.


----------



## Alamo (Sep 17, 2004)

330Cane said:


> In my experience, yes.


Even thousands a year and our CEO is buds with the one of the biggest dealers in Texas. Say it's no so :bawling:


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

I doubt it (maybe for the CEO), but the business has changed quite a bit since 9/11.


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

AJAX said:


> But it just looks RIGHT in red and white. But did anyone notice the cheesy looking side mirrors? Theres a better picture showing the "plasticyness" on the MSNBC.com slides of the New York Auto Show (image 12,) but I couldn't get the properties of the .jpg You can sort of see what I mean on this one from Autoblog. It's like the plastic finish of the mirrors is different than that everywhere else on the car.
> 
> It still has a big ass.


I noticed the mirrors in the side by side pics with the GT and thought the exact same thing. I don't that would stop me from buying the car though.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

AJAX said:


> It still has a big ass.


the better for you to kiss it bye-bye on the straights


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

330Cane said:


> Yeah, but a GT is different. If the dealer makes $500 on a X-plan deal on a Mustang, he would make almost nothing on a Cobra. If the MSRP is $37,500, they would have to pay Ford an additional $375 for that car.
> 
> Call them up right now, and ask if he would honor the X-pla on a Cobra when they hit. I'll bet you I can hear them laughing.


This depends entirely on the dealer and how hot the car is. Cobras (and Lightnings) were always difficult to A-plan, but not impossible (Focii and Contours were not as difficult). Some dealers maintain a no-plan-on-SVT products policy; others are happy to have the business. Troll the Mustang boards for dealers willing to do it.

Of course, asking any dealer *now* is unlikely to elicit a positive response. You'll have to wait until there are at least a few cars on the ground.


----------

